# FREE!!! Double Sided Tape @ Menards



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Well... Kind of. You pay $5.99 per roll and then you get a $5.99 merchandise rebate certificate if you send in the rebate coupon. You are allowed two (2) rolls. I spend alot of money at Menards so I generally take advantage of the free offers. I know that I will be able to use the rebate certificate. Don't know how well it will work for our routing purposes.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you know what the backing on the tape is ? I use a cloth backed tape for woodturning. If this tape is cloth backed it is a real deal.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Guess I'll just have buy mine. Closest Menards is about 60 miles away for now.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Garyx,

I will be stopping at Menard's to pick it up in a couple hours. Let you know later when I get home.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Gary,

I picked up a couple rolls. Here are some pics with the brand name and info. I unrolled the tape and stuck it to a piece of MDF. Stuck pretty good. It is fiberglass reinforced on only about a 3/4" strip of the two inch wide tape??? Trying to catch the pull off part with my fingernail was quite a chore but I did get it off eventually. I then put the other piece of MDF on the tape and pressed together. It made a very good bond. Very hard to separate.

Getting the tape off the MDF was also very hard to do. It does not just peel off. You must kind of roll it off by rubbing it to bunch it up. See photos.

My opinion of the tape? Well I haven't had much luck with two other doubled sided tapes I tried. They would not hold very good. This one is very hard to clean off the pieces but I think it will hold better than the others I've tried. Keep in mind...This is all coming from a greenhorn using double sided tape. :surprise:


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Last tape I had was made locally but the company was bought out and left the area. Bought 4 rolls and still have 1, it last a long time when used sparingly. I use it more for woodturning. It works well for joining small turnings to a piece of maple I have attached to a faceplate. Separating the tape from the backing can be a problem, I use a utility knife blade. I have a few game board patterns that I use my router to make peg holes in and I join the pattern & board with the tape (sparingly, it holds well).


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Separating the backing--stinks!! Every time i watch an episode of Woodsmith Shop on TV and see them peel away the backing that has been neatly folded back in advance, i snicker thinking about the number of college interns who had to do that prep ONCE and chose a simpler, less frustrating profession than video production. Simple stuff like brain surgery and rocket science!!

I also use a utility knife blade, and then when it does come up it's often at a moment when i'm not really trying.

earl


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Gary, Earl, and Richard. Thanks for your replies and comments. Mike


----------



## woodman79 (Aug 24, 2015)

well its not free, but it is what Ive used for years and design for routers templates. unlike the sticky carpet tape.
http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/74881-router-double-sided-template-tape-2.html


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Trying to separate the backing from double sided tape can be a b*&$h. I have more success in picking a hole in the backing near the end of the tape with the knife point then pulling it back, using the point. Trying to get a blade between the tape & the backing is almost impossible.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Garyk said:


> Trying to separate the backing from double sided tape can be a b*&$h. I have more success in picking a hole in the backing near the end of the tape with the knife point then pulling it back, using the point. Trying to get a blade between the tape & the backing is almost impossible.


wrinkle it bt swiping it w/ your fingernail the peel it using a a normal nail point...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Peachtree sells double sided tape that is 1" wide and easy to peal, and I think this is the tape you see on tv. It is found on there website under turning supplies.


----------

